# YES on DirectTV



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Will Yankee games on YES be include in MLB Extra Innings?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

The Yankees games on YES will be included with Extra Innings. The only exception would be the Wednesday night games that are blacked out except for the games in your local area and ESPN.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

Will this new channel be like Turner South is to the southeast? I read it's only available to the northeast and only games they will show are on mlb ei. I would like to have this network and turner south full time on directv.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

I have heard that the channel will be available on DirecTV as a RSN to all who subscribe to the RSN package. The channel will have other things besides Yankees baseball. So, it wont be like another Turner South.


----------

